# Sealing green wood



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

How effective is latex paint vs anchorseal on sealing freshly cut wood? I've never tried latex paint but I've read on other forums that others have used this method. I haven't used anchorseal but have used the Rockler brand of sealer and have been quite pleased with the results. Just wondering?:blink:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

I only use anchoreseal. I buy it by the 5 gal pail. Try it on a piece u dont care about and see what happens. I have heard that before but the wood I harvest I won't take those chances


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've used latex paint with good results. But anchor seal would be best choice.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm for anchorseal....it has a waxy not hard protective coating AND is easier on the saw teeth not having an harder edge as the latex paint......anything to help the bandsaw teeth. I won't say the latex wouldn't work but I use anchoseal on logs prior to sawing and sometimes that's a year. I've heard some sawyers say the latex soaks in farther and dries harder...one had a customer use latex (water base) paint and couldn't keep a sharp band only to find out it was latex BLOCK sealer. they removed 3" from each end and everthing went back cutting fine.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

@brown down- - - Where do you buy it in five gallons? I've seen it in gallon containers at Woodcraft.
Thanks everyone for the replies.These were my thoughts too on anchorseal or the Rockler brand.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

I buy it direct from anchoreseal. They can add pigments so u can identify the year! 75 for the 5 gal


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The secret to saving wood is controlling the drying. Wood loses moisture through the ends much faster than through the sides. that's why we all coat the ends. 
In my tests over many years here in Tennessee, dipped in parrafin works best followed by end grain sealer. Latex paint didn't work worth a darn for me but back in those days my wood stayed outside in the elements. I also tried roofing tar (too messy) kaulk(too expensive) yellow glue ( too expensive and breaks down to too fast)
The best thing you can do is to protect them from the elements. put a tarp over them to keep the sun, wind and rain off. When in a hurry after I just get some logs I often cover the ends with plastic garbage bags. That keeps them good for about a month before the bags deteriorate. Then I have to do something. Usually by then I have time to coat the ends with Anchorseal and then stack them and cover them with a tarp. 
If I want to further process them into bowl blanks or vessel blanks I cut them up seal the ends with parrafin wax by dipping them in an electric skillet with melted wax in it. If I don't think I'll get to it anytime soon I completely cover it with parrafin wax. 
Anchorseal works pretty good for this but apparently lets more moisture out because I have more trouble with those blanks cracking sooner than the parrafin covered blanks.
for larger blanks I put a coffee can with wax in it in the electric skillet with the other wax. When this melts I can simply pick it out and use a paint brush to brush on the wax. 
I know these are extreme methods and many professionals laugh at what I do, but I work full time and simply can't turn as much as I'd like. wood comes in spurts so I had to figure out a way to save it for much longer periods. Hence the extremes.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

John,
From my readings over the years....wax is probably the best sealer especially on the ends, preventing the moisture from "escaping" TOO fast which causes most cracks and doesn't dry out.

As usual, our society wants quicker/ faster/ easier application which creates the products like "Anchoseal", "Bailey's" and others that can be brushed, sprayed etc., etc. at a quicker rate than "firing up the burners". I THINK these have a "wax" type ingredient in them. The Anchorseal after a year of exposure to the elements on logs still has a "soft" seal not hard like paints would.

John, I'm just down the 40 @ 258. I'll shoot you a PM.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

